# Kaufberatung für Kinder-Fahrradanhänger



## EA-Tec (28. Juni 2016)

Hi, 

eigentlich falscher Thread, ich weiß - habe aber keinen besseren Bereich gefunden, außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass sich hier die meisten User tummeln, welche vor einer ähnlichen Frage standen.

Situation: 
Unsere Tochter ist nun 4 Monate alt, und da sowohl meine Frau als auch Ich gerne mit dem Rad unterwegs sind, würden wir nun gern die ersten Touren mit unserem Töchterlein unternehmen. 

Bei der Auswahl an Anhängern wird man erschlagen, und Fachgeschäfte gibt's auch nicht wirklich, daher nun meine Frage: 
Welchen Fahrradanhänger hattet ihr für eure Kleinsten, und welches zusätzliche Zubehör? Man liest von Babyschalen, "Auffang"-Tüchern und noch vielen anderen Dingen. Ich hab' gar keinen Durchblick mehr! 

Es soll nicht zu teuer sein, aber qualitativ natürlich auch nicht der letzte Rotz. 

Würde mich über eure Vorschläge sehr freuen!


----------



## hasp (28. Juni 2016)

Singletrailer + Weberschale am FULLY 
Würde ich jederzeit wieder so machen (unser Großer ist jetzt rausgewachsen, jetzt liegt unsere Kleine drin)

Man kann mit dem Ding sehr viel fahren - bin am Schluß die Zugtrails im Vinschgau mit meinem 3,5 jährigen gefahren und wir hatten sehr viel Spaß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (28. Juni 2016)

Sieht spitze aus, ist mir aber zu teuer, und vor allem auch unpassend, da ich mit meiner Frau höchstens mal auf etwas ruppigeren Forstwegen unterwegs bin, und dafür ist der Singletrailer "too much"... wenn ich Singletrails fahre, dann allein, also ohne Frau und Kind. 

Was ist von den Thule Chariot Anhängern zu halten? Inkl. passender Babyschale.


----------



## wintermute (28. Juni 2016)

Hi,

Die Frage ist natuerlich, was sind für Euch Bike-Touren?

Geht es wirklich mit Kind die schmalen Singletrails entlang, oder soll es temporär (mit Kind) die "nur" "Waldautobahn" sein?

Soll es ein reiner Fahrradanhänger sein, oder soll das Teil evtl. auch als Kinderwagen/Buggy/Jogger verwendet werden?

Der Singletrailer ist ein reiner Bikeanhänger, das aber auch in letzter Konsequenz, Das heisst, damit wirst Du auch "richtig" Bike können. Natürlich immer dran denken, dass Du wertvolle Fracht spazieren faehrst.

Seit kurzem Gibt es ein Alternative zum Singletrailer, den Kolofogo. Der ist auch ein Einrädiger Anhänger, mit Federung, der aber auch als Kinderwagen zu gebrauchen ist. Wie praktikabel das hin und her Wechseln ist zwichen Buggy und Anhänger weiss ich nicht, habe den Kolofogo erst seit einer Woche. Es gibt aber einen Thread hier im Forum dazu.

Dann gibt es noch die Chariots (jetzt Thule). 
Da hatten wir beim Ersten Kind den Couger Einsitzer. Der War für uns dann auch der alleinige Kinderwagen und Fahrradanhänger. Miner Meinung nach ein Superteil mit dem breitesten Einsatzspektrum (gibt sogar Ski-Adapter dafür). Dadurch, dass er zweispurig ist, müssen die Weg natürlich eine Mindestbreite haben und die Federung ist nur in Grenzen geländetauglich, aber immer noch viel besser als gar nix. Das teil hat erstaunlich viel mitgemacht.

Als das Zweite kam hatten wir kurzzeitig den Croozer 2-Sitzer. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine für den Preis sehr brauchbare Variante. nur die fehlende Federung hat uns ihn letztendlich wieder verkaufen lassen.

Wir haben dann einen Chariot Captain gekauft. Das ist ein Riesenschiff. ;-) nicht mehr wirklich als Kinderwagen im Grossstadtdschungel einsetzbar, aber ein Lastesel bis zum "Geht nicht mehr". ich hatte teilweise 2 Kinder, Grill-und Picknickzubehör und laufrad und Kinderfahrrad drin und dran befestigt. ;-)

Also am besten versuche mal das gewünschte Einsatzszenario realistisch abzuschätzen, dann schränkt sich die auswahl schon ein.
Das budget tut dann ein übriges. ;-)

Evtl. ist auch ein gebrauchter Chariot oder Croozer eine Alternative. Durch das schnelle Wachstum der Kinder oder die dann doch nicht so umfangreiche Nutzung seitens anderer Eltern kann man die Dinger gebraucht und in teilweise sehr guteM Zustand bekommen.

Zum Zubehaör:
Für solche Kleinen muss  anfangs eine Weber babyschale oder die Thule/Chariot Hängematte sein und entsprechende Tücher zum Abdecken als Sonnenschutz.
Der Rest ergibt sich beim Benutzen.

Thomas


----------



## bernd e (29. Juni 2016)

Wir haben (noch) den Chariot (Thule) Cougar 1 und sind begeistert von ihm. Wie Wintermute schreibt, sehr großer Einsatzbereich. Egal ob Wanderung, Winter, Fahrrad ... er ist ein toller begleiter. Die Gebrauchtpreise machen den rel. hohen Preis auch wieder wett. Vorher hatten wir kurz einen Croozer zum testen. Er ist zwar günstiger, aber hat auch große Nachteile (Gewicht, Handhabung, Kofferraum stört beim schieben).

Als Tuning hatte ich breite Big-Apple Reifen und beim Fahrradbetrieb ein Spritzschutz (Fahrrad, Hinterrad) montiert.

ps. unser Cougar steht übrigens zum Verkauf


----------



## EA-Tec (29. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten - primär geht es um Waldautobahnen. Das Baby soll einfach bequem drin liegen können, und nicht komplett durchgeschüttelt werden, bzw. falls doch, dann bitte ohne Schäden. Der Thule Cougar würde uns soweit ganz gut gefallen, vor allem ist er preislich auch äußerst attraktiv. 

Kann auch passieren, dass ich mit Töchterlein mal 'nen Singletrail fahre, aber notfalls steige ich lieber ab, als dass ich irgendetwas riskiere. 

Wie ist das mit der Kippgefahr beim Cougar? Sollte eigentlich keine große Gefahr sein, oder? 

Ich denke, dass es der Cougar werden wird - für max. 500,- EUR gibt's den Cougar 1, und der sieht so aus, als ob er unsere Ansprüche zu 100% erfüllen könnte. Der Singletrailer ist 'ne nette Idee, aber für uns zuviel des Guten, da wir nicht vor haben ruppige Trails mit der Kleinen zu fahren.


----------



## bernd e (29. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte ihn 1x umgeworfen, war aber mein Fehler!
Bin schräg zum Hang über einen Maulwurfhaufen gefahren. Das alles mit Hängematte, was den Schwerpunkt nach oben bringt.
Töchterchen hatte zwar geweint (Schreck) hat aber gut im Gurt gehangen.
Wir hatten erst die Hängematte und dann den Sitzverkleinerer. Alles sehr funktionell und durchdacht bei Chariot/Thule, auch das Handling wenn man die Buggy-Räger usw. einbaut. Sonnenschutz ist auch gut und Belüftung fand ich auch ausreichend.

Fazit: für Forst- und Radwege auf alle Fälle ausreichend, Trails gehen je nach dem. War bei mir aber nie gewünscht, da ich auch mit einem Singletrailer vermutlich nie Trails gefahren wäre. Entweder holze ich Trails oder mach ne Tour mit dem Kind (siehe auch meinem Avatar)


----------



## wintermute (29. Juni 2016)

ich hab meinen damals noch Cougar auch mal umgeworfen, einmal war es ein ziemlich schmaler extram hängender Waldweg bei dem an der oberen Kante auch noch Wurzel dazu kamen, die gaben dann einen kleinen aber ausreichenden Kick.
Die Gurte haben meinen grossen aber gut in der Mitte festgehalten.
Einmal habe ich es sogar mit dem Captain geschafft, eine ziemlich scharfe Kurve einfach zu schnell genommen, und blöderweise auf der innenseite noch einen Kick vom Bordstein mitgenommen. Aber auch da, der Kleine war angeschallt und bis auf den Schreck war nix passiert. Ausser dass er überall herumerzählt hat, dass der papa ihn im Wagen umgeworfen hat... 

Quintessenz war, dass man doch etwas defensiver fahren sollte und die Kinder immer!! anschnallen im Wagen.
Wenn ich da manchmal Eltern ihre unangeschnallten Kinder im anhänger transportieren sehe.. 
(hör mich schon an wie mein eigener opa...)


----------



## DianaD80 (29. Juni 2016)

Wir hatten den Chariot CX1 und waren auch sehr zufrieden, kann ich nur empfehlen, noch einmal ein Upgrade zum Cougar mit bequemeren Sitz und abnehmbaren Seitenfenstern. Unser Sohn hat ihn geliebt und hat gerne und lange darin gesessen.
Und Wiederverkauf ist wie bei hochwertigeren Kinderrädern auch noch hoch. Habe unseren nach 5 Jahren mit 300 Euro Wertverlust wieder verkauft...


----------



## bernd e (29. Juni 2016)

wintermute schrieb:


> Quintessenz war, dass man doch etwas defensiver fahren sollte und die Kinder immer!! anschnallen im Wagen.
> Wenn ich da manchmal Eltern ihre unangeschnallten Kinder im anhänger transportieren sehe..
> (hör mich schon an wie mein eigener opa...)



Unterschreibe ich so absolut. Und immer schön Pausen einplanen und etwas zu Spiel mit in den Anhänger!
Mit dem NICHT anschnallen ist es genauso wie mit manchen Helmeinstellungen, da bekomm ich Brechreiz. Dann lieber kein Helm.
Es gibt im Netz auch Crashtest-Videos vom Chariot. Die Insassen sind echt gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Butze_MTB (30. Juni 2016)

Hier in Hannover wäre auch ein sehr guter Chariot corsaire 1 abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas79 (1. Juli 2016)

Haben sowohl Singletrailer als auch Chariot Cougar. Den Chariot nutzen wir nur als 'Wald'-Kinderwagen und gelegentlich zum Laufen. Für Biken würde ich ihn nur auf dem Radweg nehmen. Im Wald schaukelt er selbst auf Waldautobahnen kräftig hin und her und die Kippgefahr bei Fahrspuren und ähnlichem ist schon groß. Kurvenverhalten ist auch schwierig. Der Singletrailer war bis jetzt jeden Cent wert und macht allen Spaß. Von hinten kommen jetzt die Rufe nach dem nächsten Trail (O-Ton: aber mit vielen Stufen und Wurzeln bitte).
Wir sind anfangs mit Weberschale gefahren (da natürlich nur Radweg und Waldautobahn...), die Hängematte soll aber wohl laut Berichten nochmal mehr abfedern.


----------



## Robby2107 (10. April 2019)

Ich grabe den Thread hier mal wieder aus, da er genau zu meinem Anliegen aktuell passt.
Habe zwar schon im Chariot-Thread nachgefragt, aber erhoffe mir hier doch auch Erfahrungen anderer Marken. 

Kurz zur Situation:
Wir haben aktuell nen kleinen 2 jährigen Stöpsel, der demnächst sein Kokua Jumper bekommt und die ruppigen Trailausfahrten mit dem Singletrailer liebt (auch hier mit entsprechender Anfeuerung an das Zugpferd). Nun wird aller Vorrausicht nach im Oktober der 2. Nachwuchs ins Haus stehen. Das stellt mich vor das Dilema, den Singletrailer gegen nen 2-Sitzer zu tauschen, obwohl ich den Singletrailer als perfekten Begleiter für den Nachwuchs und mich sehe.
Anforderung an den neuen Kinderanhänger: 2 Sitze und maximale Geländetauglichkeit, leicht

Ideen?

- Croozer Kid for 2 plus
- Chariot Cross 2
- ...

Bin auch ein wenig hin und her grissen, ob überhaupt wechseln oder hoffen daß der Große dann mit 3+ (zumindest kleine Touren) aktiv mitfährt. Mehr wird es ja eh nicht mit dem Winzling im Singletrailer.

Wie lief das bei euch?


grüße
Robby


----------



## Mzungu (10. April 2019)

Queridoo! Günstiger und qualitativ mindestens dem croozer gleichwertig, wenn nicht sogar besser.


----------



## Robby2107 (12. April 2019)

Habe jetzt eben mal den 2019er Katalog von Queridoo durchgeblättert.
Der leichtestet Anhänger wiegt leer(!) 16,6kg. Das Topmodel sogar 23,3kg .... ohne Kind, versteht sich ...

Damit sind die Topmeodelle definitv raus ... das ist je mehr als der Singeltrailer inkl. Kind und Gepäck.

Trotzdem danke!  War ne Marke die ich jetzt noch nicht direkt gesucht hatte.


----------



## All_mtn (2. September 2020)

Servus,

hat hier ggf. jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Croozer Kid Plus 1 bzw. jetzt Kid Vaaya 1?
Der Anhänger soll maximal auf Schotterwegen zum Einsatz kommen.
Stehen aktuell vor der Entscheidung Croozer Kid Vaaya vs. Thule Cross 1.

Wie ist es um die Robustheit Verarbeitungsqualität bestellt ?


----------



## icebreaker (2. September 2020)

Wir hatten den Thule CX1, vor allem auch wegen der Bremse,  mit glaub ich fast allem Zubehör außer dem Skiset. Die Hängematte hatten wir nur kurz, dann den Babysupporter (heißt wohl seit neustem so). Da der Anhänger uns fast überall hin begleitet hat haben wir das ganze Zubrhör ( Joggingrad ideal zum Wandern, Vorderräder ideal in der Stadt oder Ebene, Ablage für unsere 7 Sachen. Der Mehrpreis gegenüber anderen Produkten hat sich nach 2,5 Jahren Nutzung mit dem Wiederverkaufswert egalisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

